# bored and awake



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

well ne one elce work midnights and have there system all screwed up


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm working right now.

It's a lonely shift.....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

It is a lonely shift that is for sure. But awesome for driving lol

I dont do nights anymore but i feel for ya guys <3


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

aha i got home from work yesterday at 730am and stayed up all day got tired around 1130 12 pm and then fell asleep so i was awake from 3 in the afternoon thursday untill 12 am saturday and then i got 4.5 hours of sleep and woke up its stupid i wake up at all kind of weird hours during the weekend now and im not tired when i sleep like that but when i sleep during the day im always tired. weird  ... o well i get too look in my tank at night with a blue led flash light lol


----------

